# The Ocean.....It's Having a Good Summer !!



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 3, 2014)

With its future secure now and hopefully at least for the next few years, the Ocean seems to be having a good summer. On several dates I checked recently on ReserVIA......it's been sold out or close to it.

Heres #15 at Truro this afternoon with 4 coaches and 8 sleepers along with Tweedsmuir Park.












West of Campbellton tonight.....it is sold out in coach and sleeper except for a couple of 'Cabins for 2 with Shower' and a Bedroom in the Park


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 3, 2014)

The eastbound Ocean, #14 from Montreal this evening is completely sold out:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 3, 2014)

With the media coverage the Ocean has received over the past few months and the public's new awareness of the train......hopefully it will continue. But it's in the winter months when it needs all the patronage it can get as there weren't too many dates last year when the 'Sold Out' sign was hung out!


----------



## Lars (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi everybody!

I've done some reading on the forum and have to say that I am very impressed with all the knowledge here.

As I will be riding the Ocean from Halifax in Montreal in two weeks I wanted to see if you could help me with the following questions:

1) I have a late flight arrival into Halifax the night before my departure on the Ocean so I would like to walk around Halifax a bit before boarding the train and thus cut it as close as possible with checking bags and boarding. I'll be in sleeper plus class.

What is the cutoff time for checking bags for the 11.15 am departure?

2) Does anybody know what times the lunch / dinner first and second seatings usually are scheduled for?

Thanks and greetings from Switzerland

Lars


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 7, 2014)

I always carry my luggage on but VIA says the cut-off for checking is 45 min...... then they usually start boarding passengers in Halifax about a half hour before departure. 

There will be a sleeper check-in at the gate and you will get your lunch reservation here. First call is just after departure and second call about an hour later.

Halifax Station can be busy in the summer so give yourself plenty of time. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks NS VIA Fan!


----------

